# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Good evening to everyone

## ndmerc8

Good evening everyone, 

my name is Nick, I'm from Liverpool and I can't say I'm in my thirties anymore!

I have recently joined a new team in work where excel is a huge part of our daily activity, I also rely on it for recording accounts for a charity I work with.

I've been trawling the tinternet for help with Excel queries & thought I'd take the plunge & join a group of fellow users.

That's almost it for now but i'd like to thank you in advance for reading this and for any help you can offer with the queries that crop up.

Cheers.

Nick

----------


## Cutter

Welcome to the forum, Nick.  You'll get all the help you need here.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help  PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

